# MSI Setup Tool



## beyoNd (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Alle  ,

Da ich eine Umfangreiche Setup Datei erstellen muss suche ich ein gutes Tool...
Leider bin ich immernoch nicht fündig geworden...  
Kennt einer von euch ein gutes Tool um Setup Dateien zu erstellen?! (egal ob MSI-, oder EXE Datei erstellt wird) 

Das Tool müsste folgende Funktionen beinhalten:
- Benutzer Erstellen
- "Benutzer als Teil des Betriebssystems einsetzen" setzen können
- Dienst Erstellen
- "Password des Benutzers läuft nie ab" setzen können
- und die Daten halt enpacken können
- und wenn möglich auch noch eine andere Setup Datei mitinstallieren können ( diese Funktion ist nicht so wichtig, würde auch ohne die Funktionieren)

Nun meine Frage ob jemand ein Tool kennt was wenn möglich auch Kostenlos ist  

ich freue mich schon auf euere Antworten 

liebe grüße beyoNd


----------



## RudolfG (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,





beyoNd hat gesagt.:


> Das Tool müsste folgende Funktionen beinhalten:
> - Benutzer Erstellen
> - "Benutzer als Teil des Betriebssystems einsetzen" setzen können
> - Dienst Erstellen
> - "Password des Benutzers läuft nie ab" setzen können



Alle diese Sachen sehen für mich so aus, als ob du einen Datenbank-Server unter einem eigenen Account laufen lassen möchtest. Ich weiß das der Installer von PostgreSQL genau diese Schritte bei der Installation vornimmt und das PostgreSQL Open Source ist, sollte es möglich sein an den Quelltext zu kommen.

Ansonsten kannst du dich ja an die Entwickler von PostgreSQL oder dem Installer melden. Weitere Informationen findest du in dem Post.



beyoNd hat gesagt.:


> - und die Daten halt enpacken können
> - und wenn möglich auch noch eine andere Setup Datei mitinstallieren können ( diese Funktion ist nicht so wichtig, würde auch ohne die Funktionieren)



Das sind die Grundsätzliche Funktionen, d. h. das kann jeder Installer 




beyoNd hat gesagt.:


> Nun meine Frage ob jemand ein Tool kennt was wenn möglich auch Kostenlos ist


 
Ja ich kenne einpaar kostenlose:
- NSIS (http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page)
- Inno Setup (http://www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php)
- WiX**** (http://wix.sourceforge.net/ -> tutorial: http://www.tramontana.co.hu/wix/)

Da die von dir gewünschten Features eher im Aufruf von Windows API-Funktion zu finden sind kannst jedes von denen nehmen, da nach meinem Kenntnis stand alle den Aufruf der Windows-API-Funktionen erlaubt. (Hier ist eher das Problem, dass man wissen muss wie die Funktion heißt^^)

Gruß
RudolfG


**** ist die einzige die msi erstellen kann


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Januar 2011)

beyoNd hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Alle  ,
> 
> Da ich eine Umfangreiche Setup Datei erstellen muss suche ich ein gutes Tool...
> Leider bin ich immernoch nicht fündig geworden...
> ...


 
Hi

Prinzipiell kannst du das mit den meisten Setup-Tools machen, solange du darin externen Code ausführen kannst (InstallShield bietet die Möglichkeit z.B.)

Aber ich würde kein Setup ausführen, welches auf meinem Rechner einen Benutzer-Acc anlegt, auch wenn ich weiß, dass das Setup das macht (dann eigentlich erst Recht nicht)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass dies in irgendeinem Install-Baukasten verfügbar ist. 

Und falls du dir jetzt die Frage stellst, warum das Setup keiner ausführen will und dies nicht angeboten wird: Werd richtet freiwillig einem Angreifer auch noch einen Account auf seinem Rechner ein?


----------

